# How do you do a tie-out?



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

I think that's what I want ... I'm so lost, lol. :roll:

We don't have a fenced in yard partly because it's big, probs about 1/2 an acre, cut in half by a line of trees where the water table is high and it floods in the spring and partly for that flooding reason.

But I'd really love for the pups to be able to go outside and run around without being on a leash or me having to breathe down their necks to make sure they don't wander off. Which they don't, as long as they're out one at a time. There's a large tree about halfway between our deck and the tree line that can provide shade.

How would I go about setting up a tie line? It's probably safer to have them out on a tie-out one at a time, correct? Is there any way I can have them out on separate tie-outs at the same time or are they forever doomed to be let outside one at a time?

Thank you so much for your help in answering my probably stupid questions, lol. :hug:


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

I have been ready and when I posed the same question on another list was told never to leave these guys out in a tie since so many animals not tied up or kids could wander in if they are not behind a fence and your pup could chase and get off the lead somehow in seconds. If something bad happened our pup would be blamed even though they are in your yard and your dog is tied up. My pups neck is almost as wide as his head. If he wants, he can totally get out of his collars no matter how tight I make them. Just wanted to let you know what some of my research has told me in regards to tie outs for my AmStaff.


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

They would be under my supervision while on tie-out. I just want them to be able to run around without having to be on a leash.


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

Hi, Do you have any tree's or anything secure?

I tie Sasha out with a 15 foot leash. She can roam the deck and get on some of the grass. That's all I can do for now until I have a fence. I tie the leash to the guardrail from my door...

Don't leash them unattended on the leash though, if you are not with them bring them in.

Like so: (She has a new sturdier - weather proof leash though)


----------



## coppermare (Jun 25, 2010)

Have you ever made a run cable? You secure each end of a cable to two trees up high. Attach a ring that slides on the cable. And then the chain to the cable and the dogs collar with swival hooks. The dog can run a straight line and it gives them more room than just attached to one secure object.


----------



## megz (Jul 25, 2008)

i second the idea of a "run cable". you said there is a tree out from your deck which sounds like this would work well with. if you are worried about your dog slipping out of a collar, look into getting a nice comfort harness. don't go wal mart special with it but spend the extra for one that you yourself would be comfortable hanging out in. this would give your dog an option to run, a little, but would make sure they were secure enough not to escape.
as for having both dogs out, set up two run lines. if you are planning on supervising you could tie both to the tree but make a "V" by ting one to each end of the deck.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

megz said:


> i second the idea of a "run cable". you said there is a tree out from your deck which sounds like this would work well with. if you are worried about your dog slipping out of a collar, look into getting a nice comfort harness. don't go wal mart special with it but spend the extra for one that you yourself would be comfortable hanging out in. this would give your dog an option to run, a little, but would make sure they were secure enough not to escape.
> as for having both dogs out, set up two run lines. if you are planning on supervising you could tie both to the tree but make a "V" by ting one to each end of the deck.


:goodpost: we call them zip lines, i have been wanting to make one for my husky so she can run and get some outside time


----------



## Me&Max (Jul 29, 2010)

That`s what I did.... but I never leave him unattended... like others have said.... if another dog happens to wonder up it would naturally be your dogs fault even though he`s on a line doing nothing wrong.... sad but true.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

If your yard is wide enough you can set up two cable runs that way two dogs can be out at the same time. Oldfort(Andy) had cable runs but his were on the ground. There is a picture somewhere on here of his set-up.


----------



## FamilyLinePits (May 18, 2010)

I use the cable runner for my dogs as well. But don't underestimate their strength! I bought a cable runner that claimed to be for dogs up to 110lbs.... Sure, it worked while I was right by there side, But if I tried to walk out of their range of motion, They would pull and pull, and snapped the cable. I didn't figure in their strength on top of body weight...
Now I have a super thick industrial cable that is about 6-7 foot in the air and runs the full width of my back yard. 

As for slipping out of collars, I believe someone else already solved that with their suggestion of using a harness as opposed to a collar.

Best of Luck


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

To add to the above, just make sure NOT to use one of those dumb things that "screw" into the dirt. They are just an accident waiting to happen IMO. I think those things are only good for a yorkie or something similar. They will not contain a bigger dog. If he wants to pull it out, he will. Just make sure whatever you use is secure. Even if you are out there watching, if something catches his eye, you don't want the cable to be put up half arsed.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Along with everyone's advice that's been offered thus far, I would like to say, please be sure if you go with two zip lines for the dogs, make sure they're far enough apart not to become entwined in each other's runners. If they can reach each other, they can possibly get tangled up (wrapped around each other's runners) and strangle each other. I learned this lesson the hard way when I was about 13 years old. I had a TN mountain cur, and had a friend of the family's Squirrel Treeing Cur (not sure if that's a real breed now, just what he claimed she was) under my care while he was out of town. I went fishing a block away with my mom and brothers, and came home to find his female strangled to death, wrapped around my dog's runner.


----------



## Pitcrew (Jan 19, 2008)

The way to stop them slipping a collar is to double collar them. Put 2 collars through an O ring. They CANNOT slip 2 collars together like that unless they are put on ridiculously loose.


----------



## coppermare (Jun 25, 2010)

Aireal said:


> :goodpost: we call them zip lines, i have been wanting to make one for my husky so she can run and get some outside time


Thanks!! That is what they are called and I could not for the life of me think of it!!:woof:


----------



## coppermare (Jun 25, 2010)

Pitcrew said:


> The way to stop them slipping a collar is to double collar them. Put 2 collars through an O ring. They CANNOT slip 2 collars together like that unless they are put on ridiculously loose.


This sounds great, I can't picture it though. I'm a little slow, gotta think about it more. LOL


----------

